# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Tổng hợp những bài lập trình Java trung cấp

## anh321

*Các điều kiện cần trước*

Nội dung của hướng dẫn này hướng tới các lập trình viên Java mới có ít kinh nghiệm, những người có thể chưa quen với một số trong nhiều đặc tính ngôn ngữ có liên quan. Nó giả định rằng bạn đã có kiến thức thông thường về việc tải về và cài đặt phần mềm và một kiến thức chung về lập trình hướng đối tượng (OOP) với ngôn ngữ Java. Bạn có thể không sử dụng các đặc tính cao cấp hơn của ngôn ngữ Java mà chúng tôi sẽ nói về chúng tại đây trong mọi ứng dụng — và thực sự, có lẽ bạn không nên làm thế — nhưng sẽ là sáng suốt khi một lập trình viên chuyên nghiệp biết về chúng và có thể sử dụng chúng khi phù hợp.

Cài đặt các phần sau đây để chạy các ví dụ hay mã mẫu trong hướng dẫn này:

* JDK 1.4.2 hoặc cao hơn (khuyển cáo sử dụng phiên bản 5.0).
* Môi trường phát triển tích hợp (IDE) Eclipse.

Tất cả các mã ví dụ trong hướng dẫn này đã được kiểm tra với JDK 5.0 trên nền tảng Windows XP, nhưng nó cũng sẽ hoạt động được mà không cần sửa đổi khi sử dụng JDK 1.4.x.

Các tệp tin JAR mẫu không nhất thiết phải chứa mã của mọi ví dụ trong hướng dẫn này ở dạng hoàn tất cuối cùng. Thay vào đó, nó chứa các cốt lõi của những gì mà chúng tôi sẽ trình bày, trừ một số các sửa đổi dần từng bước mà chúng tôi sẽ áp dụng cho các mã theo diễn tiến của bài viết này. Việc sửa đổi phần mã cốt lõi để khám phá các đặc tính ngôn ngữ mà chúng tôi sẽ trình bày trong hướng dẫn này được dành lại như là một bài tập cho bạn.
*Chia sẻ kiến thức*

Ngôn ngữ Java cung cấp một bộ công cụ khổng lồ có thể giúp cho một lập trình viên hoàn thành hầu hết mọi nhiệm vụ. Trong hướng dẫn này, chúng tôi sẽ trình bày một số trong các công cụ cao cấp hơn thường được dùng trong các dự án phát triển Java, bao gồm như sau:

_Thừa kế và trừu tượng hóa._
_Các giao diện._
_Các lớp lồng trong._
_Các biểu thức chính quy._
_Các sưu tập._
_Ngày tháng._
_Vào/Ra (I/O)._
Link gốc: Tổng hợp những bài lập trình Java trung cấp

Tổng hợp từ IBM.com
-------
Có thể bạn không cao nhưng người khác vẫn phải ngước nhìn ^^.
http://laptrinhvien-aptech.blogspot.com/

----------

